# Can we start a Petition for new TV announcers?



## <-=*PdX*=-> (Oct 11, 2007)

I really can not stand how bad our color guys are. They make huge deals out of nothing, make terrible remarks that embarrass me as a Portland fan, and really act like babies calling games. Can we not get an reasonably unbiased/bias mix to this completely bias one we have? I can not be the only one thinking a change is needed...


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Nah. How about we sign a petition for something important instead? Like, having the games on dish?


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor (Aug 2, 2004)

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> I really can not stand how bad our color guys are. They make huge deals out of nothing, make terrible remarks that embarrass me as a Portland fan, and really act like babies calling games. Can we not get an reasonably unbiased/bias mix to this completely bias one we have? I can not be the only one thinking a change is needed...


Mike Rice cracks me up. He may not be the greatest announcer ever, but he is fun to watch no matter what the score.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

You have got to be joking me. Have you ever watched league pass? Have you ever listened to other teams television announcers? Talk about bad. They don't even sound like they're interested in their team. It's boring. 
I honestly believe that we have the best announcing crew in the league. I'm sure there are a few fans out there that would agree with me. Honestly, I've seen tons of league pass feeds for other teams. NONE of them give a fraction of the in depth analysis that Mike and Mike do. Seriously.


----------



## B-Roy (Feb 12, 2008)

They ain't that bad. They're just more "enthusiastic" than other announcers so it comes off as more homerish. At least they won't debate the obvious calls. If you listen to a Cav broadcast, the announcers complain about EVERY call against the Cavs, literally. EVERY SINGLE CALL.


----------



## Public Defender (May 5, 2003)

Mike and Mike are OK. I'm hoping Rebecca Haarlow gets better in the years to come... she's cute (and I don't mean physically, she has kind of a child-like enthusiasm that's kind of endearing), but I think she could use a little seasoning. The guys "in the studio" are absolutely AWFUL, and whatever Comcast can do to get rid of them would be welcome, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

The studio guys are terrible... quite possibly the dumbest "SChtick" I have ever seen... ever.... Period... I'm not kidding...

"Michael tell them what they've won!"

"A basketball game"


----------



## ppilot (Jun 29, 2006)

I actually mute the TV at halftime. It's like they are in 1st grade and talking in a language they created at recess. Someone should keep a list of the worst lines and eventually submit them to comcast.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

ppilot said:


> I actually mute the TV at halftime. It's like they are in 1st grade and talking in a language they created at recess. Someone should keep a list of the worst lines and eventually submit them to comcast.


They Make Tone seem like Al Michaels.


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

Barrett's good, but sometimes I wish Rice would do more analyzing than all the weird stuff he says. He could be a good announcer because he knows what he's talking about, but he loves to play off his character.

I'd start with Antonio Harvey before anybody else.. Wheeler is a little too emotional for me as the sky is always falling it seems like with him but he's all right.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Mike and Mike are the ****. They are pimps. Or something of that nature.

The halftime show, specifically the guy on the right of the screen, is another story all together. They can go away.


----------



## nikolokolus (Jan 29, 2008)

Tony Luftman and Michael Holton remind me of a couple of guys in a high school AV club "playing" with their fancy new camera.

I seriously have to fight the urge to jam an ice pick into my eardrums when they roll onto my screen.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

What we need:

1. Fire Tone.
2. Get Rice back on radio. Wheels + The Wild One = awesome pair.
3. Replace Haarlow with Barrett. Give him the whole halftime show. 
4. Steal Calabro and Snapper from the Sonics before they move to OKC.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

I'm fine with all of them. I like Barrett and Tone. No one can hate Wheels. Haarlow...meh. Mike Rice makes me think he's drunk 80% of the time, and it's hilarious.


----------



## #10 (Jul 23, 2004)

I'm not a big fan of 'Tone, but I agree, the rest are great. Sometimes the homerism Mike & Mike make me want Steve Jones back for a bit more balance. A three man team with those guys would rival TNT IMO. They're still entertaining though and offer the occasional good insight. 
The halftime guys obviously suck but who cares it's just the halftime show. Likewise for Haarlow, she's not bad or anything, but sideline reporters never have anything interesting to say. I think it's in the job description that they have to recount some fluff story about what a great guy/hard worker/good teammate so and so is at least once a week.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Yeah, 'Tone isn't great. I love Wheels. Mike Rice is hilarious. Barret plays the straight man perfectly to offset him.

Yeah, the halftime show is such a drastic reduction in quality to the live broadcast, it makes me think they outsourced it to public access or something.


----------



## c_note (Jan 30, 2007)

I like them. The studio guys though are HORRIBLE. Michael Holton especially is absolutely god-awful. He is a complete tool.


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> I really can not stand how bad our color guys are. They make huge deals out of nothing, make terrible remarks that embarrass me as a Portland fan, and really act like babies calling games. Can we not get an reasonably unbiased/bias mix to this completely bias one we have? I can not be the only one thinking a change is needed...


Okay, I'll sign a petition for new TV announcers if you can show me *one* team TV crew that doesn't do the same thing. I have watched countless games on league pass and some of those announcers out there are so over the top I've changed the channel. Boston's crew is so unreal if scary. I suppose if they didn't give enough homer love you'd ask for a petition about that. Wheels isn't bias either I suppose.....sheesh.

I agree with Hap, let's get the game on Dish and Dirctv so we can complain about it too.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

Our TV announcers are the best. I mean not really, but they crack me up. Rice is a loon, and Barrett is about as big a homer as you can get outside Heinson.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

awwww. I dont mind Mike "the lush" Rice! Come on, he's so pumped to be a Blazer I think its awesome. The only thing I agree with is that I wish they would definitely do more analysing of what's going on, about plays, defenses, etc, instead of going off on some tangents (sometimes).

The TV guys are just funny; because you can tell they are green, or at least they seem to be. The replacement that came in, the bigger guy, he was good...

and Rebecca? Come on, she's freaking hawwt. who cares what she says  /duck


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

If they're going to replace anyone (besides the obvious replacement of Antonio), it would be the halftime guys.

I like Michael Holton, but "tell them what they've won Michael" "a basketball game!" is not really funny or insightful. I wish they'd have someone who'd be a little more x's and o's (and not named Steve Jones).


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I like our crew (radio & tv). Sure Rice can get a little crazy sometimes, but it makes me laugh and Barrett rolls with it perfectly. I prefer Rice over Snapper. Snapper came off as a little to arrogant IMO. Barrett does a great job of balancing being objective and being a homer. Harlow has gotten better and better... and Tone is doing a great job now that he's settled in. Wheels, he rocks. 

I'm waiting for HCP to chime in on this one. :biggrin:

Lot's of "rep" spread around on this thread. :cheers:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

personally i like the "tell them what they've won" schitck.


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

Not sure who "we" is, PDX. Do you have an alter ego?

The First Amendment to the United States Constitution grants the right to petition for redress of grievances, so of course you can start a petition for anything you choose. But I doubt it will get a lot of signatures (for reasons stated by others, and having NBA League Pass I agree) and I really doubt it will impact the team's hiring decisions.

But it's up to you. As a card carrying member of the American Civil Liberties Union, I will support your democratic right to start a petition. Won't sign it, though.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

I didn't like the 2 mikes FOREVER. And recently i've decided i like them. The only thing that bothered me was their homerism, but i've decided its ok. I like hearing homerism when i'm watching a Blazer broadcast, and they are actually really good commentators.

The half time guys are ok. I thought they were below average until they showed a highlight and an unnamed guy on the Bucks hit a 3 vs. Washington and won the game. They both laughed the whole time, and through all the highlights. Nobody said anything they just cracked up. Funniest thing ever. I like them. They are a good team. They aren't dumb, IMO, the more experience they get the better they will get.

Harlow is HOT!


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

Hap said:


> Nah. How about we sign a petition for something important instead? Like, having the games on dish?



or for all dishes to die hahahaha


----------



## dwood615 (Jul 20, 2004)

i wish we still had snapper


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Please,Please,Please get the League Pass! Please! That's all I can say. I would say there are only 2 or 3 teams out there that have announcers that could compete with ours. Rice and MB play off each other perfectly. Rice is a senile old goat, but that what makes him great. The guy mixes X's and O's and great insight with hilarious and sometimes crazy comments. But that is where MB reels him back in without stepping on his toes. They are a perfect combination. Most teams announcers are so unbelievably boring or just have no idea about what they are talking about. I may be a little bias, but all you need to do is watch a Cavs, Grizz, Denver, Rockets,Miami,Orlando,Bucks or Pacers game to realize how lucky we are. No joke! Mike and Mike are very squared away.


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

Are you kidding me? Rice is a bad ***!! I love that guy.


----------



## MrJayremmie (Dec 29, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PLZp0YrEuVs

Mike Rice..............

I'm so sad...

Warning: One cuss word.


----------



## Nannerbee (Mar 23, 2008)

I agree w/many of the comments posted and was happy to see the support for Mike & Mike. I think they are great, and they do balance one another. As the season is winding down, Rice does seem to be a bit more surly (or as someone said-- may have tipped a few beers before going on air???) but when you hear some of the other broadcast teams, most notably the "elite" teams, our crew shines!

I'm sure Barrett sometimes is just shaking his head and giggling as some commentary flows from Rice's mouth, but it is absolutely entertaining. 

I would agree that the halftime show is right up there on the goofy scale w/the Spirit Mtn ad. 

I've also met both Mikes at games this season and they are genuine, personable and accessible to fans-- just like our players! Great representatives of the Blazers.

Go Blazers!!!


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

I am a huge Blazers fan BUT.....

I am disappointed wit the TV broadcasters. On the one hand, they do great commentary for the Blazers. My beef with them is WITH THE OTHER TEAM..they show no enthusiasm when the other team does a good play.

MB: JARRET JACK LAYS IT IN!!! WOOOOW

*Lebron Dunks over Pryzbilla and the arena goes crazy*

MB: and lebron.....throws it down.....nice dunk........OH AND WEBSTER HITS A JUMPER!!! GREAT FORM!!!

i know that is an exaggeration but come on guys. look at Ian Eagle and Mark Jackon with the Nets. I am biased because I am a nets fan but they really do get excited when the other team makes a great play

other than that, i love MB and Rice. Cool guys.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I like Mike and Mike, but I think they need to be less homer and more objective. New Orleans and Toronto announcers both have my respect because they call the game objectively. They get their good remarks in here and there, but they don't beat it to death. At the same time, I though that Mike and Mike made good moves in that direction this year, they are more objective than they had been in the past, but they still have a long way to go.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Another thing to think of is, I may be wrong here so correct me if I am, but I believe that Mike and Mike are actual BLAZER EMPLOYEES. I don't believe any other broadcasting team in the league can make that claim. Other teams announcers (Lakers and Sonics for example) are employed by FSN. FSN has a contract to cover the aforementioned teams. Their guys work for FSN not the team. When your employer is the TEAM and not the NETWORK, you might put a different spin on things. So when you guys mention that our guys are homers........duh!


----------



## FairWeather (Jan 3, 2008)

I actually find Mike and Mike entertaining, and I find it quite humorous watching Mike Rice lick his chops after Rebecca (whom I find quite alluring and appealing, not to mention you can tell she works hard) does her reports.

Yes, if you watch NBA League Pass or MLB Extra Innings, you will quickly see how good these people are in comparison, especially given the fact that Portland isn't a major market. Sometimes I can't believe how bad and boring paid announcers can be. Listen to the St. Louis Cardinals TV announcers sometime. No sense of humor whatsoever, and then they actually laugh at the most ridiculous things "ha ha, that pitch DID almost knock him down... ha ha ha ha".

I do agree... the studio announcers are boring. But then again, how exciting can a studio show on one topic be, which you've just witnessed yourself anyway. There really isn't much to bring to the party. And the "tell them what they won" thing is just stupid.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

I love Mike and Mike and if they are homers oh welll...I am one too!!!!! I have grown to like tone too.


----------



## graybeard (May 10, 2003)

This thread is mind boggling, and not in a good way.


How many of you so called blazer fans are not homers?

If you're not a homer of a certain team, then you're just an nba fan, and that's kinda sad.

Newsflash: The words "fan" and "unbiased" are polar opposites.

The thought of blazer announcers that aren't fans of the blazers is mind bogglingly stupid, and the thought of blazer announcers concealing their fandom is deceitful.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

a blast from the past, and i have comcast, but heres hoping the games are on dish for you other guys.. specially this year..


----------



## chairman (Jul 2, 2006)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Please,Please,Please get the League Pass! Please! That's all I can say. I would say there are only 2 or 3 teams out there that have announcers that could compete with ours. Rice and MB play off each other perfectly. Rice is a senile old goat, but that what makes him great. The guy mixes X's and O's and great insight with hilarious and sometimes crazy comments. But that is where MB reels him back in without stepping on his toes. They are a perfect combination. Most teams announcers are so unbelievably boring or just have no idea about what they are talking about. I may be a little bias, but all you need to do is watch a Cavs, Grizz, Denver, Rockets,Miami,Orlando,Bucks or Pacers game to realize how lucky we are. No joke! Mike and Mike are very squared away.


I would have to agree. I get the league pass every year and I dread when the other team announcers call the game. There are a few that are really good, but most are really bad. It seams like Mike and Mike did more of the games last year than before. Two years ago it was almost all the opposing teams announcers, and I hated it.


----------



## Zybot (Jul 22, 2004)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UbmxAex6wmE&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UbmxAex6wmE&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

You'll get new announcers.......this summer. When NBATV covers the Vegas Summer League. I'm not sure who they'll be though. The director is from the Jazz and the producer is from the team formally known as the Sonics. I want to say Calabro is the play-by-play guy. Wish it was Mike and Mike! Could you imagine Rice working while partying in Vegas for 2 weeks?


----------



## ucatchtrout (Feb 11, 2004)

I like Mike and Mike.

Its the studio duo of Luftman and Holton that drive me nuts. They tried everything to get better, in fact they even put Duckworth in there for a game or two and he was worse than Holton. They were better at the end of the season but were stiil unacceptable. Those guys make me wonder what happened to Larry Steele. Steele did commentary for a while after he retired, and he was pretty good at it too. Anybody would be better than those two guys in the studio. Both of them gotta go.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

All you need is a week with League Pass to see that Mike and Mike aren't all that bad. The worst team announcers in my book are Boston and the Nuggs.

I'd like to snag Kevin Calabro from the Sonics now they are headed to OKC though. He's easily the best play-by-play announcer in the NBA.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

We should sign a petition to hire ME for the studio show! They would get a huge ratings spike, trust me! Sit me in between Tony and Michael............You stay sexy P-Town!


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

MaxaMillion711 said:


> I am a huge Blazers fan BUT.....
> 
> I am disappointed wit the TV broadcasters. On the one hand, they do great commentary for the Blazers. My beef with them is WITH THE OTHER TEAM..they show no enthusiasm when the other team does a good play.



I don't know about other fans, but I find nothing exciting about the opposition making a great play against my team. I find it to be a bad thing entirely. I see no reason for the BLAZERS announcers to show enthusiasm for a good play by Kobe or LeBron.


----------



## ucatchtrout (Feb 11, 2004)

Ed Whelan and Greg Robinson should do the studio show.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Who is Greg Robinson?


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

yuyuza1 said:


> What we need:
> 
> 1. Fire Tone.
> 2. Get Rice back on radio. Wheels + The Wild One = awesome pair.
> ...



I actually kind of like this plan. I agree with others who've said we don't know how good we have it, but I love Steve Jones and Wheels and Rice _were_ very good together.

Another name that comes to mind is Paul Shirley. I don't have any idea how well he'd do as a broadcaster but I very much enjoy his writing and he'd have fun insights from playing over seas, etc. Maybe bring him in as a third guy (probably behind Rice) to groom him for eventually taking a main spot?


----------



## ucatchtrout (Feb 11, 2004)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Who is Greg Robinson?


Very likeable fellow. He used to do an show on KFXX before it went all vanilla.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Who is Greg Robinson?


He hosted the night show on KFXX back before it sucked crap. Nice guy, even as a Raiders fan.

I don't know what he's doing now, but the fan back in the day might not have been as much about T&A and other pointless **** that the big idiot does now..

Dream Weaver, Greg Robinson, Mike Parker...better than any 3 guys that the FAN has had since. Especially Mike Parker.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I DO remember that guy. I used to listen to all those guys at work in the early-mid 90's right? I've actually had the pleasure of talking to Parker about becoming a traitor and switching to the dark side (Beavers). On KFXX he was ALL about the Ducks. In fact, I think he gave his daughter the middle name of Rose. I think she was born the same year the Ducks went to the Rose Bowl. Anyway, back to ME becoming a host....................


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Dan said:


> He hosted the night show on KFXX back before it sucked crap. Nice guy, even as a Raiders fan.
> 
> I don't know what he's doing now, but the fan back in the day might not have been as much about T&A and other pointless **** that the big idiot does now..
> 
> Dream Weaver, Greg Robinson, Mike Parker...better than any 3 guys that the FAN has had since. Especially Mike Parker.



I loved listening to Kermit Washington. He shared a lot of the qualities I enjoyed in Snapper.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

I actually didn't mind Kermit and Michael. They were fun. A lot better then what they got over there now!


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> I actually didn't mind Kermit and Michael. They were fun. A lot better then what they got over there now!


I'd been trying to tactfully leave him off but since you brought him up, Mychal Thompson has always made me a little crazy. He's gotten worse of late but even back then he was too Bill Walton-like for me. Arguably he and Washington played off of each other much the way Walton and Jones did (do?), but with both pairs, much as I like Washington and Jones, I'd at least occasionally turn off whatever I was listening to because of something Thompson or Walton would say.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't get why people think Thompson is so good, and at the same time, think Walton is horrible. Both suck.


----------



## PorterIn2004 (Jan 1, 2003)

Dan said:


> I don't get why people think Thompson is so good, and at the same time, think Walton is horrible. Both suck.


And for pretty similar reasons.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Thompson is doing radio for the Lakers now. They must like him down there. Yeah he says some pretty crazy stuff, I enjoyed Kermit though. Wonder what he's doing now?


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

get walton snapper and barrett for the most entertaining trio


----------



## For Three! Rip City! (Nov 11, 2003)

I love the Mike and Mike show! The halftime show is terrible. I have to confess that Rebecca Harlow always grabs my attention both for her reporting and otherwise. I always find myself wishing they would leave her on just a little bit longer. Lol. 

Hey HCP, I'll nominate you for the broadcast booth if you start posting more Rebecca Harlow pictures. 

I do miss Steve Jones and wish they would bring him back but I'd hate to break up Mike and Mike. I can barely listen to the Radio and my handle is in honor of Bill Schonely. It wouldn't break my hear to see Harvey go.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Well i did take her to the prom, but those pics might be a little inappropriate!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Well i did take her to the prom, but those pics might be a little inappropriate!


I can see how pictures taken via a camera from 100 yards away, while she was going into her prom with her boyfriend at the time, would be inappropriate.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

You figured me out! More like 50 yards and check out my camo! She never saw me!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Somebody on here photoshop me and Rebecca together and I will use that as my avatar for at least 2 months!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I don't think we should insult Ms Haarlow by insinuating she dated you. She wouldnt lower herself like that. Plus, isn't she in a relationship anyways?


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

Maybe I was the slumpbuster!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Maybe I was the slumpbuster!


wrong on so many levels.


----------



## MaxaMillion711 (Sep 6, 2005)

I really like our announcers. I prefer Wheels and Rice on radio....and toine and barrett on tv....but they are all great I think


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Calabro did not agree to move down with the Sonics. Man, what I would give to have him call our games...


----------



## Paxil (Jan 1, 2003)

Our core of Wheels, Rice and Barrett is untouchable. The rest of the crew I'd be will to trade to move up in the... of wait. But seriously... I would be upset to see Wheels, Rice or Barrett go anywhere. I would be fine with Rice moving back to radio if we could snag the snapper for TV. Just keep snapper away from Bill Walton and he is fine.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

I lust . . . I mean like Rebecca Harlow, she is a keeper.


----------



## rtg (Aug 17, 2006)

I want the Snapper back. Anyway this chart shows that at least a few others don't like Mike Rice at least http://7gameseries.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/nba_announcer_chart.jpg


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

rtg said:


> I want the Snapper back. Anyway this chart shows that at least a few others don't like Mike Rice at least http://7gameseries.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/nba_announcer_chart.jpg


That chart, while neat, is pretty useless, because Mike Rice is a gimmick, and knows a whole lot more about the NBA than his act lets on. 

Plus, Mark Jackson? good lord, if I hear "momma, there goes that man" one more time, I'm going to kick my cat.


----------



## ucatchtrout (Feb 11, 2004)

Whats Terrell Brandon doing these days? He'd be good.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic (Jul 2, 2005)

ucatchtrout said:


> Whats Terrell Brandon doing these days? He'd be good.


Running the barber shop! Go Grant Generals!


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

As of 4/12/06, here are each team's announcers, graded.

http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/2006/writers/kelly_dwyer/04/11/announcers.grades3/index.html


----------

